# THAT'S MY BABY!!! ANIMAL PLANET - CHIHUAHUA, YEA!!!!



## 2BLUCHIS (May 10, 2004)

JUST THOUGHT i WOULD LET YOU ALL KNOW THAT ANIMAL PLANET'S THAT'S MY BABY IS FEATURING A PREGNANT CHIHUAHUA TODAY!!! WOO HOOO! TUNE IN IF YOU CAN, IT CAN BE VERY EDUCATIONAL. IT'S MONDAY NIGHT AT 11PM CEENTRAL TIME.

SHANNON & PUPPIES


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Awww man!! It's on at 1am here!! =( BOO!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i saw a chihuahua -birth here on televison too a few months ago.
it was also on a program about an animal hospital ...the poor puppy's had to be reanimated .......2 survived ...one died.....  
the mommy had a Cesarean.....

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

wow that doesnt work for me  either, hope they re-run it!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i seen it, the mom was in labor for a long time and she gave birth to 3 puppies, 2 were stillborn and one made it. my daughter was in awe! then on the same show it had a horse giving birth than an aardvark. it ws very educational.


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

Ohh...I missed it. I hope its on again.


----------



## 2BLUCHIS (May 10, 2004)

Ya, this one was a sad one.... I really don't get why they aired it, because the person who bred the chi's obviously didn't know what she was doing, the little chi was in hard labor for 12 hrs with no puppies!!!! Hello, take the poor girl to the vet!!! Had she taken her to the vet, all the puppies probably would have made it. It kind of makes me sick. I mean, she said after 7 hrs that she should take he to the vet, then proceeded to let her go another 5 hrs until she gave birth to two dead puppies. NOT COOL! 

Just my humble opinion. My dog would have been at the vet, no matter what it cost me. 

Shan


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

This was a very sad one! And I agree that chi should have been at the vet!! And can you believe she took her outside right in the middle of labor????!!!! :shock: She had nothing to help those puppies like a bulb syringe,scissors, or hemostats arghhhh some people :twisted:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i must have missed that part where she went outside with her! duh! and was it odd that she kept her harness and leash on all the time? the guy had a harness and a carseat for her! oh and i thought he was cute too hehehe)


----------



## Laurie (Apr 4, 2005)

You would think a show would promote the correct way to welp a litter.. I missed most of the Chihauhua segment but did catch the aardvark and omg that was the cutest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

tht baby aardvark was adorable! my 5 year old daughter goes awww look he's fallin all over the place and he's naked! i thought that was sooo cute!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

That episode has been on a couple of times. I will be the first to admit I know nothing about breeding and birthing but i know I would have been MORE concerned than the lady in the show. I can't help but think if she had gone to a vet 2 of the 3 puppiies might not have died


----------



## Laurie (Apr 4, 2005)

> I would have been MORE concerned than the lady in the show. I can't help but think if she had gone to a vet 2 of the 3 puppies might not have died


Not to mention the overall health of the dam... I do hope they air that episode again.... I still think that shows such as that owe it to animals to air only good pet owners who put their pets first. For any of you who have never watched a story about aardvarks, try and catch the rerun.... that animal was just to cool.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Guess I'll have to catch the rerun or tape it - that's at midnight my time. Too late for me! LOL - sounds like it would be well worth watching. My whole family watches animal planet a lot.


----------



## 2BLUCHIS (May 10, 2004)

When I have my first litter at my house, if it is during the day I will take pictures through the whole thing, so people can educate themselves.... I won't do it if it's at night, because of the flash. Little mama will have enough to deal with, I don't want to stress her out at all.


----------

